# Router table through-table quick adjuster



## TobyB (4 Jan 2011)

I don't think this is a terribly clever, unique or new idea, but I don't think I've seen it described before ... I may be recalling things subconsciously however ...

I've got a T11 router mounted in a table. I like the quick-raiser through the table for fine adjustment. It's not easy to change the router bit when it's raised to a cutting height, and the pitch of the thread means that whilst fine adjustment with the handle provided is accurate, it's tedious winding it all the way down to neutral to change the bit ...







So ... I've taken a simple winder idea, allowing the lower part to simply spin in my hand (having sanded it smooth and then applied an oil finish on the lathe it's not got much friction) rather than making a more complex brace'n'bit handle ... and mounted four dowel pegs that engage with the knurles on the T11 adjuster handle ... it makes things a whole lot easier and quicker to move up and down ...











Someone else might find this useful ... if you improve it, please let me know!


----------



## Titus A Duxass (5 Jan 2011)

Nice! That will certainly speed things up.
I cheat and use my Bosch IXO with a 1/4" SD converter and a 12mm socket.


----------



## paulm (5 Jan 2011)

Titus A Duxass":2svlm7vj said:


> Nice! That will certainly speed things up.
> I cheat and use my Bosch IXO with a 1/4" SD converter and a 12mm socket.



Me too !

Cordless drill on low torque setting, socket, and away you go :-D 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## OPJ (5 Jan 2011)

Good idea, I like it.


----------



## George_N (14 Jan 2011)

I use a 12 mm nut driver chucked in an old hand brace.


----------



## Mike Wingate (15 Jan 2011)

Although the Trend adjuster is a good idea, it does need a crank handle like yours.


----------

